# Was passiert bei einem CMOS-Reset???



## stillshady (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würd gern mal wissen was genau passiert wenn man ein CMOS Reset durchführt. Hab es noch nie gemacht, aber ist es nicht das gleiche wie wenn ich "Load setup Default" lade? Anscheinend ja nicht, und nun würd ich echt gern wissen was da genau passiert. Bitte helft mir auf die sprünge. Mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (29. April 2010)

Der CMOS wird gelöscht.^^
Er vergisst sozusagen was im BIOS verändert wurde.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. April 2010)

Naja, gelöscht wird es nicht (heißt ja nicht CMOS-Erase) es wird aber zurückgesetzt (auf Default).
Es ist so zu sagen wie die Option im Bios, doch der Jumper,Taster etc. ist dazu da falls du nicht mehr in Bios kommst (wenn mal wieder zuviel rumgespielt wurde)


----------



## anselm (29. April 2010)

Im Bioschip sind die Daten vom Bios gespeichert.
Beim CMOS Reset bekommt das Bios kein Strom mehr (sonst bekommt das Bios durch die Baterie im Recher Strom) und "vergisst" alle Änderungen.
Außer Biosflashs.


----------



## stillshady (30. April 2010)

Also im Prinzip nix anderes als wie wenn ich "Default" lade?!
Dank euch. Mfg


----------

